# Toy ideas



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi,

It looks like that my pigeon is bored easily.
Whenever there is something "new" in the room, it looks at it from all corners and goes in its corner/nest and starts cooing all evening. 
(During daytime, it is outside)
It played a few days with a plastic ball which was a bit heavy.
I tried a ping-pong ball but it took it for an egg.
Also I attached a leather stressball hanging from a thread from a wooden frame.
The stressball didn't last long but was fun, it was torn apart in about 2 months time.
Does anyone has any ideas for a pigeon size toy ?
It has to be something that moves if the pigeon "attacks" it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Ikedor,
My guys love the bell balls, they chase them around, grab them with their beaks and swing them over their heads then throw them and start all over again.
My Moe loves his birdy pinata, he pecks the heck out of it then when he's gets tired he goes to sleep under it.
I'm sure there will be plenty of member who will share their toy hints with you. 
Here's Dudley with his ball and Moe with his pinata.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In the picture of Dudley, isn't that a little Audubon Society pigeon in the back right that you can press and it'll actually "coo"? I saw those in the pet store and the lady told me that they were one of Audubon's "Undesirable Bird" series. She was kidding--I don't really think they had such a thing.

The thing that impresses me the most, Pete, is that the pictures are "poopless". And that pan of seed isn't scattered everywhere. Makes me wonder if you're abusing these birds by way of enforcing too much cleanliness on them...

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ikedor,

If you want to read about a house pigeon and one of his toys, you gotta' read Bernie's Story:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

Pete, it looks like it has a lot of fun. 
I'll sure will look out for those bell balls.
Indeed, how do you keep that playground so clean ? Are those pigeons housebroken ?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> The thing that impresses me the most, Pete, is that the pictures are "poopless". And that pan of seed isn't scattered everywhere. Makes me wonder if you're abusing these birds by way of enforcing too much cleanliness on them...
> 
> Pidgey



Pidgey, LOL!!!! 

I think Pete's picture is when Dudley's space is freshly cleaned......

Please see the following post to see what it looks like after Dudley's had at it! LOL

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=151447&postcount=19

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Yupp, Pidgey, that's the pidgie doll that coos. Dudley goes crazy bowing and tail dragging when I press it's back and it coos. Linda found the link to the messy pidgie room pic, I try and take most of my pics in freshly cleaned in room so it's presentable  
I wish they were housebroken, Ikedor, but they still poop when and where they want including whoever they might be perched on at the time just ask my girlfriend  I hope you find a suitable toy for your pidgie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks has a bell hanging down from the top of his home. About 6 months ago, he FINALLY discovered it! He can beak the heck out of it and then grabs and shakes!

He SITS in his egg basket and beaks the bell - talk about lazy! Oh yes, and WHEN does he like to beak his bell? Oh, around 5:00 in the MORNING before the sun and I are up! I forgot to add that his home in next to my bed! Can't get away from the sound either because my apartment is small and I hear that darn bell no matter where I go! A spoiled bird is he!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, i didnt know pigeons like toys. its interesting to see that the pigeon had a toy ball in its mouth


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> wow, i didnt know pigeons like toys. its interesting to see that the pigeon had a toy ball in its mouth


Hi warriec,

You would be amazed at how pet pigeons react to human contact. They are NO different then parrots and such. It is just the fact that we don't have 24/7 contact with many of them, that we don't know. 

They are very smart, and if God gave them the correct equipment, I have no doubt they would talk to us too, like other species of birds. Having said that, they ACTUALLY DO talk to us, but we can't understand as it is pigeon language. I can pretty much figure out what they want by the tone in their voice, though.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Try a koosh ball.....my guy Gonzo loves them (sometimes literally, ahem.) Tennis balls are also fun but not pick-up-able. The little cat balls with a bell in them are a hit quite often.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Please see the following post to see what it looks like after Dudley's had at it:


YEAH! Now, THAT'S more like it!



Pete Jasinski said:


> Yupp, Pidgie, that's the pidgie doll that coos. Dudley goes crazy bowing and tail dragging when I press it's back and it coos.


Everyone needs a special friend.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our Jimmy's favorite thing to play with is a bunch of silk flowers from a flower arrangement. They're light weight and he can toss them any where he wants.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse's favorite toys are his stuffed creatures. He spends many hours preening & cuddling with them.
When Jesse is in "daddy" mode, he always chooses to sit on his stuffed parrot, never any of the others.
He does this for days on end, only leaving his baby to eat, drink & poop. 
I KNOW he would be a wonderful father, & hope to give him that opportunity in the future.

Phyll


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Target loves those jingle balls too! There's another toy he loves to death--I made it for him out of multi-colored rubber bands! All it is, is a bunch of rubber bands tied together at one end which I fasten to the top of the cage. He LOVES pulling at the strings. Sometimes, I atatch a twisty tie to one of the bands because he likes successfully removing it from the rubber band--Effectively becoming a puzzle toy. I'll have to scan a picture of it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Prizm said:


> Target loves those jingle balls too! There's another toy he loves to death--I made it for him out of multi-colored rubber bands! All it is, is a bunch of rubber bands tied together at one end which I fasten to the top of the cage. He LOVES pulling at the strings. Sometimes, I atatch a twisty tie to one of the bands because he likes successfully removing it from the rubber band--Effectively becoming a puzzle toy. I'll have to scan a picture of it.


You might try dangling a bell from the top of the cage like Squeaks has (see my earlier post in this thread). Then, you TOO, will know the joys of "The Pigeon Ringer of Notre Dame!"


----------

